# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Why do people Die

## Dutch Baka

Why do people die? really think about it? 

you grown up, studie all your life, get a wife/husband, make children, work hard... and then YOU DIE....

why cant people get 200 years old or something like that?

----------


## phantasmagoria

True... it's a horrible thing when someone close to us, or a good person dies... There's no really effective word to describle it, really... Maybe it's because that's the way things are meant to work, maybe it's just due to our lack of technologies to acheive immortaility... But people are living longer now. Isn't death a good thing in some cases, though? Without it, the world would be even worse with overpopulation... Maybe reproduction wouldn't be needed then, if people lived forever but that doesn't work because then there wouldn't be enough of any species... "Bad" people die, and that's considered a good thing. The world works in perfectly, and this is just part of how it works.
Sorry for being so harsh, but it's how I see it and the only answer I really have for the question you asked... If you've lost someone... You have my deepest, most heartfelt sympathy, as well as anyone it has touched... Death is definitely not an easy thing to cope with.

----------


## Dutch Baka

i havnt recently just i wonder about why people die, its treu about the over population, keep the system in Balance ... your not harsh just the way it is...

maby in some years when we can build on mars and the moon etc, we have more space for people,,, but yeah, my believe is that in around 100.000 years everything will be the same as now,, because the world will die, and it will be born again, like it always will do... my opinion...

nice post,its about the balance, just as good and evil... meaning of live, balance?

----------


## isayhello

I wont die. I'll live and live and live.

Why did this thread had to be started? Can't keep away, but still I don't wanna talk about it... *cries*

I vote for a 200 years long life!

----------


## Dutch Baka

sorry isayhello my dear (wakra swenska flicka) didnt wanted to make you feel down, just a qeustion that sometimes need to be ask, one way i feel sorry i ask this qeustion yes,,, im a HAppy person like you to ( are you? miss suicide club would be right name for you to maby? ) but yeah, maby dying is a happy thing? and maby it isnt

i will vote for 200 years to... just i hope i will look Kakoii till my 150 year haha

----------


## isayhello

> sorry isayhello my dear (wakra swenska flicka) didnt wanted to make you feel down, just a qeustion that sometimes need to be ask, one way i feel sorry i ask this qeustion yes,,, im a HAppy person like you to ( are you? miss suicide club would be right name for you to maby? ) but yeah, maby dying is a happy thing? and maby it isnt
> 
> i will vote for 200 years to... just i hope i will look Kakoii till my 150 year haha


Oh wooow, your swedish skills are VERY good!  :Cool:   :Smiling:   :Cool:  *giggle*

No, it's OK. I'd rather talk about it like this than just think about it when I'm alone or something.
I'm mostly a happy person, so Miss Suicide Club wouldn't be a very fitting name, despite my siggy. But the movie's cool... XD

Live for 200 years and NEVER age. That's the solution!

----------


## Dutch Baka

Arigato,, mmm i geuss wakra swenska flicka is a better proper word to say then wilt du knulle haha ( joke)

im happy that you say its just the sigie,,, even the movie is cool, i liked it too,, its when you think serieus about it, dangerous thinking for people who have plans to end ther live.... so i have a double feeling about the movie

200 is great,, but never age i dont know if that would be nice,,, then the person that is 100 younger then me, or older, look alsmost same as me... that wouldnt be fair i think... hehe... maby it would be some use with color...

from 0-40 everybody is red... from 40-80 everybody is green 80-120 purple 120-160 yellow and 160-200 pink 

but to stay serieus ... death is a strange thing i dont know if im afraid of it yes or no,, just im afraid to die before i wanted to do the things i want to do in life...

----------


## mad pierrot

Do carnivorous cows eat meat?

----------


## Mycernius

There's an old joke that goes:
'Why do men die before their wifes?
Because they want to'  :Laughing:  
On a serious note. There has been research into stem cells that could extend the human lifespan to a thousand years. If so what would you do? Are humans capable of coping, mentally, with that type of age span? What would be the implications of population growth when you have an aging population that won't die? If humans didn't die would our intellect become stagnant because no new ideas are allowed to come through from a younger generation? Imagine what the world would be like if the people from the Dark ages to early middle ages where still alive today. Their world was one of superstition. Their age and experience would put them in positions of extreme power and from there could keep any new, radical ideas from poping up. Ideas that would threaten their power. I really think we would have not made the progress we have today if these people did not die. In the 20th century the Catholic Church finally recognised the teachings of Gallilo. Imagine what it would be like if the Borgias where still there?

----------


## HomicidalMouse

It scares the hell outta me when i think that some day i'll cease to exist, and i see my life as this tiny little line next to the great long line of history. Here i am on the earth and this is not a dream  :Eek:

----------


## life

people die many times even during their lifetime.

----------


## Pachipro

You really caused me think here dutch baka. We die because we must. If everyone lived for 200 years or so we would overpopulate the planet and use up all its resources. We would become a "cancer" on the planet. And what is cancer but cells that never die. They just keep reproducing and reproducing until they finally destroy the one thing that is giving them life and sustaining life. If humans did not die we would become like a cancer to the earth and eventually kill it much like a cancer kills the human body.




> Imagine what the world would be like if the people from the Dark ages to early middle ages where still alive today. Their world was one of superstition. Their age and experience would put them in positions of extreme power and from there could keep any new, radical ideas from poping up. Ideas that would threaten their power. I really think we would have not made the progress we have today if these people did not die. In the 20th century the Catholic Church finally recognised the teachings of Gallilo. Imagine what it would be like if the Borgias where still there?


Would anyone really want to live to be 200 years old? I wouldn't. The old has to give way to the new as Mycernius so correctly stated. All the old people I ever speak to only say, "I remember when. These young people have no idea what it was like back in my day. Things are really getting bad these days." etc. 

I just turned 50 a few months ago and for the first time in my life started to give reflection on my life.

More than half my life is over. I may only have another 20-40 years remaining on this planet if I stay as healthy as I am. It's hard to comprehend in some ways, but something I have learned to accept. I know the person that is "me" will not die. Just this shell of a human body. I've witnessed many things in my life so far and hope to witness more.

-I remember when the Beetles first came to the US and played on TV
-I remember distinctly where I was and who I was with when President Kennedy, Martin Kuther King, and Robert Kennedy were asassinated.
-I remember President Kennedy's speech in Berlin at the beginning of the "Cold War"
-I remember watching on TV the live landing on the moon.
-I remember getting our first color TV and how awed we were
-I remember purchasing the first generation Walkman in Japan. The coolest thing ever invented at the time for us young kids. I still have it too!
-The Munich Olympic Massacres
-Practicing hiding under our desks at school in case an Atomic Bomb was dropped by the Russians
-Hippies, and the Antiwar movement of the late '60's. (My father used to call me a "girl" with my shoulder length hair in high school.)
-The killing of college students by US National Guardsmen at Kent State University.
-My first concert: Led Zepplin at Madison Square Garden, NY. Opening Song: Immigrant Song.
-President Anwar Sadat of Egypt being asassinated.
-Prime Minister Kakuei Tanaka of Japan being arrested for the Lockheed bribary scandal
-Yen when it was 300 yen/US1$
-When Karaoke first boomed in Japan
-Having to purchase a seperate unit so I could hear the news in English on NHK TV and watch foreign movies in English (20,000 yen!)
-My first car in Japan in 1974: a 1968 Toyota Corolla (60,000 yen or US$300!)
-Disco
-Not knowing air conditioning on trains in Japan during rush hour.
-Seeing Sawada Kenji (Julie) in concert. Anyone know who he is?
-Falling in love with "Pink Lady", Matsuda Seiko, and Yamaguchi Momoe, and seeing them live in concert!
-The first VCR's. $3,000 or 1,000,000 yen
-24hr Beer, Cigarette, and Porno vending machines
-Cabs when they were 150yen for the first 2km or so and 60yen/km thereafter
-Watching live on Japanese TV The first launch and landing of the shuttle
-Playing the first computer game called "pong" in the 70's. Who remembers that?
-When my first computer was 25mhz, had 4mb of ram and a 120mb hard drive. The best of it's time. ($3,000!) I remember asking the instructor, "What happens when we reach the 120mb limit?" His reply: "That will never happen." 

Mycernius is correct. The old must give way to the new or new things and technology will never advance.

I could go on and on, but I guess you get the picture.

Hell, it was 32 years ago that I first set foot in Japan for 16 glorious (well, let's be honest here, "great") years. The best years of my life! To think that I may have less than half that time remaining is quite, for lack of a better word, unbelievable. But I've accepted it as a fact of life. I could die tomorrow of a heart attack or an accident on the highway in my truck. But when I reflect on my life, it has been a good one. I've reached practically all my goals, am financially secure and do have a pretty decent life. That's pretty good considering I was on a slide into juvenile delinquicy and was probably voted in high school "The one who will probably never succeed." But life, and age, has a way of making you grow up and accept responsibility for your actions which is severly lacking today. (See, even my age is showing by that remark.)

My only remaining goal is to live my last years in Japan. Why? I don't know and cannot explain it. I may be caucasion in looks, but I am Japanese inside. Maybe I was Japanese in a previous life. I don't know. But that is my desire. If I die here in the states, my wish is to be creamated and buried in my wife's family grave in Japan along with her father (my best friend) and her other family members.

My only regret is that we didn't have any children to pass our life savings on to and to extend the familiy names. But that's what we decided on. To think about it, this will be the end of the line for both my wife's and my own family name. (My brother died last year of pancreatic cancer and he also didn't have any heirs and my wife is an only child.) In a way it's kind of sad, but maybe that's the way it's supposed to be. Life marches on regardless.

----------


## Shas

well we are alive that also implies that we have to die sometime

and as far as i have figured out if the climate would be different / the atmosphere, humans and animals could be up to a thousand years old (if pressure and stuff were different)

----------


## Doc

*lights a cigar* :Smoking:  I'm three seconds away from doing my Tony Montana impression if we have another question like this that makes isayhello cry over death. Death=Life, Life=Death, Life=Death=Order of the Universe. Deal with it. :Smoking: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## alfiegal

I guess you're speaking about a fear of death shared by many people, not really the logic ("why") of death. Look at this way, it makes you treasure every living moment more. For me death seems small potatoes, next to pain and suffering people go through, or inflict upon each other (cruelty, injustice, violence/abuse of all kinds, war, "social darwinism", extended incurable illness, etc.) Dying in good health is hard, but that's the one i'm aiming for.

Loved reading your list, pachipro! lots of goodies there, from the cushy exchange rate, to the 70s popstars (yes I love Julie! all the people you named are still working, except Momoe! Pink Ladies had one-off reunion probably.)

----------


## King_Ghidorah

A passage that helps me...

_That night there was a violent storm, and I lay in my futon staring up at the ceiling and at the suddenly luminous screens that surrounded me. The scroll on the wall with its three curving ideograms looked jarring and white in the lightning, like a message flashed at sea: SHIN something KEI, it said. The first ideogram meant "new." The third meant "to rejoice." But the second was so expertly written that it was almost impossible to read. The lightning sizzled, and the scroll turned so white for a second that it appeared transparent. GAI, was it? "Shin Gai no Kei": The End of Life is a Joyful Beginning._

Alan Booth, "Looking for the Lost"

Funny that some of my favorite authors continued writing even after knowing they were doomed or dying. Alan Booth, Dennis Potter, and in many ways Dazai, who finally succeeded in killing himself after two previous attempts.

Yikes! Sorry to be kinda gloomy! My take on death... I'm pissed I can't remember my previous lives, and excited about my future ones!!!  :Smiling:

----------


## TwistedMac

meh.. life, death.. in the end it's all pointless anyway.. so why worry about it? when it's over it's over. Until then, enjoy.

It's too easy walking around creating your own little hells in the short time we have here.

----------


## Shizu Seraph

You guys are way too pessimistic. Cheer up! You're not yet dead. It ain't over till it's over.

----------


## Shizu Seraph

Every man dies, but not every man lives...

For me there is no afterlife. *There is no heaven or hell.* We experience it in every single day of our lives, in every moment that passes us by. Such concepts were only made by machismos who wished to subdue and dominate over their constituents, but that's another story.

*Death is inevitable.* Everything perishes, whether or not we accept it. The question is: *what have you done while you were alive?*

My friends, life is not measured by the years one has. Nor is it measured by one's wealth and power. *It is in our works and actions that give meaning to life.* It doesn't matter if you lived up to 200 years, not even if you own the world. If you did nothing but procratinate and bum around, your life is *worthless.* 

Those who die young are often immortalized: Jesus Christ, Jose Rizal, Lord Byron Oda Nobunaga, JFK, James Dean, and so on. Yes they are honored, remembered, celebrated, even venerated.Why is this so? For they died at the peak of their lives. In which they'd always be remembered that way.

So be thankful while you draw breath, do something worthwhile, change the world in whatever way you can. Enjoy.  :Wavey:  

_To live is to cherish._

_All we have to decide is what to do with the time given to us._

----------


## Frank D. White

Having been dealing with death in my job for the last 10 years, I find many old people look forward to it. As you deal with the many problems that old age can bring on and the quality of your life gets worse each day, death doesn't seem so bad. Most older people believe in some kind of life after death which helps accept death. If you live long enough, you may see your spouse, children, friends, relatives all die before you; the thought of joining them in the after-life seems nice. Funny how many old people feel the "younger generation" is destroying the world they know and love and they don't want to live to see things get worse. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of old people who fight death off and love every second of their life. I think sometimes as you get older and have led what you feel is a good life you feel your time on earth is nearing it's end and it's OK, nothing to fear at all. 
I sometimes wonder if all the young people who feel there is nothing after death will feel that way as they age and approach death. I like the idea of a "designer life" after death; in my spare time I fantasize what my DREAM 
afterlife will be (involves lots of beautiful women with long black hair & cats)!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## No-name

I keep reading this thread with nothing much to say. I love living, but when it is time to go, I am ready- no regrets, no appologies and lots of gratitude for everything. Entropy and thermodynamics- Things fall apart, from an organized to less organized state, and people die- it gives meaning to our living, and should make us a little more cautious and appreciative of what we have. Someone said it earlier: everyone dies, but not everyone lives.

----------


## Sensuikan San

> There's an old joke that goes:
> 'Why do men die before their wifes?
> Because they want to'  
> On a serious note. There has been research into stem cells that could extend the human lifespan to a thousand years. If so what would you do? Are humans capable of coping, mentally, with that type of age span? What would be the implications of population growth when you have an aging population that won't die? If humans didn't die would our intellect become stagnant because no new ideas are allowed to come through from a younger generation? Imagine what the world would be like if the people from the Dark ages to early middle ages where still alive today. Their world was one of superstition. Their age and experience would put them in positions of extreme power


Right on, dude !

_Why on earth do you think some of us geezers are still hanging on in there_!!!!

Heh, Heh, Heh,Heh, Heh .....! (Rubs hands and grins wickedly ....!)

W (Future master of the world ...)

----------


## smoke

We die so that we don't have to live as old people who p1ss themselves at bus-stops...and smell of biscuits...and collect knitting needles...and go on about "In my day"...and drink Horlicks...and complain...and dribble...and talk jibba-jabba...and request knives anf forks in McDonalds...and get up at 5am for no apparent reason...and go to bed at 6pm, just so they can get up at 5am the next day...and still get their milk delivered...and listen to music played or composed by people that are dead...and only watch films made prior to 1986...and eat every meal with gravy...and wear sensible shoes...and own more than one cardigan...and collect their prescription every Thursday...


I quite like old people really...but i'd rather die than live as a shadow of my former self.

----------


## smoke

Maybe a more interesting question would be...why do people live?

----------


## mad pierrot

So their genes can catch a few movies and have a snack?

----------


## Dutch Baka

without people live would be boring???

mmm being a rabit would be nice i think... gna gna.. A WHITE ONE... 

good qeustion, geuss we will never get to know that? why do people live? mmm let me think about it SMOKE

----------


## smoke

> without people live would be boring???
> 
> mmm being a rabit would be nice i think... gna gna.. A WHITE ONE... 
> 
> good qeustion, geuss we will never get to know that? why do people live? mmm let me think about it SMOKE


indeed it would be boring...i'm not saying people shouldn't exist...just, why do they?
give it some thought, if you come up with the answer...you are a better man than I

----------


## Dutch Baka

no man is better then another man

----------


## smoke

> no man is better then another man


Very philosophical...but it depends on how you define "better".
One might say that Churchill was a better man than Hitler but in the eyes of his followers, the situation would be reversed.
Nice of you to say though.

----------


## Ma Cherie

You know, after reading Anne Rice novels, it seems that death can be a relief. But I guess this comes from the point of view of being immortal. Just think about it, immortality sounds nice, doesn't it?

----------


## smoke

> You know, after reading Anne Rice novels, it seems that death can be a relief. But I guess this comes from the point of view of being immortal. Just think about it, immortality sounds nice, doesn't it?


Immortality without growing old? Sure.
However, would you want to outlive your family, your friends, your partner or even your pet toutoise?
Could you imagine watching your children grow older than you...attending their funeral?
And what do you do for eternity? i don't know if i could work forever!
And what if you had a fatl disease...you'd have to live your life suffering, forever!
As my grandfather has always said, "There are only two things certain in life. Death and Taxes."
I know which one i would rather give up!

----------


## Dutch Baka

but how boring would live be, when you know you wont die? if you look at this life, you can die tommorow so life your life to the fullest, but when you are immortal, how can you enjoy to the fullest? 

i think this life, as other people say, has a good balance!!! of life and death, sick and health, war and peace,, ying and yang

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Immortality without growing old? Sure.
> However, would you want to outlive your family, your friends, your partner or even your pet toutoise?
> Could you imagine watching your children grow older than you...attending their funeral?
> And what do you do for eternity? i don't know if i could work forever!
> And what if you had a fatl disease...you'd have to live your life suffering, forever!
> As my grandfather has always said, "There are only two things certain in life. Death and Taxes."
> I know which one i would rather give up!


See, your answer isn't surprising.  :Blush:  Immortality isn't what it's cracked up to be. At least that's what I learned. You wander the earth for enternity, with no real purpose, alone, and possibly misrable. Forever, and ever, and ever. Mwhahahahahahahahahahaha.

 :Bluush:  Sorry I got caught up in the moment.  :Bluush:

----------


## Dutch Baka

are yo okay ma cherie, LOL

they say in 2050 people will be immortal, at least the brain will be because of computers... would robots take over the world for sure?

----------


## smoke

> but how boring would live be, when you know you wont die? if you look at this life, you can die tommorow so life your life to the fullest, but when you are immortal, how can you enjoy to the fullest?


Well said.
And my point on immortality.

----------


## smoke

> are yo okay ma cherie, LOL
> 
> they say in 2050 people will be immortal, at least the brain will be because of computers... would robots take over the world for sure?


I think if you were to put a human brain, with certain 'negatives' removed (guilt, sorrow, remorse, pain...etc), into a machine, then yeah sure...machines could take over the world. But then again, in 45-50 years, computers will probably have their own brains anyway!

----------


## Shizu Seraph

> I think if you were to put a human brain, with certain 'negatives' removed (guilt, sorrow, remorse, pain...etc), into a machine, then yeah sure...machines could take over the world. But then again, in 45-50 years, computers will probably have their own brains anyway!


hear, hear!! 

You all know how *fast* technology progresses. The Internet, for example, was created 50 years ago to provide armies with instant communication. Now look at it: in just a short span of time the Internet has become the world's most used media. Take note, no individual or group has laid ownership on it! *It's the world's largest anarchy!!!*  Damn!

Same with computers. They already have "brains", we just call it AI: Artificial Intelligence. Their inability to express emotions is what limits them. Emotions are what make humans human. Joy, sorrow, guilt, anger, remorse, ecstacy; they all make the world go round!! Thus, living without them would make the world *dull.* And living forever without a shred of emotion is a *living death.* 

Now, if computers develop emotions, *it will open a pandora's box*. The first desire of any creature or race with sapien intelligence is *freedom*. We've seen that in colonies whose people have been educated (take the Philippines for example). Not to mention in the movies too. In other words the possibility of sapien computers rebelling against humans is very likely. Therefore, it will lead to the extinction of the human race!! And I'm not kidding here.

I hate playing devil's advocate but, guys, think about it...

----------


## Doc

Here's a question: When we die and our mission on this plane of existance is over, then why is it that there are still lost souls, ghosts, and even spirits who continue to carry on the activities of their previous life in the next one? For example there is a battleship called the USS Hornet a.k.a the Gray Ghost. The spirits of those who are dead still haunt the place. Heck even men who didn't die on the ships have chosen to come back to the place they spent their youth at for the afterlife. Why do you think such things occur? The reason why I'm posting this is to steer the topic into a new direction. When we die why do we do the things we do in the afterlife still?

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## smoke

> Here's a question: When we die and our mission on this plane of existence is over, then why is it that there are still lost souls, ghosts, and even spirits who continue to carry on the activities of their previous life in the next one? For example there is a battleship called the USS Hornet a.k.a the Gray Ghost. The spirits of those who are dead still haunt the place. Heck even men who didn't die on the ships have chosen to come back to the place they spent their youth at for the afterlife. Why do you think such things occur? The reason why I'm posting this is to steer the topic into a new direction. When we die why do we do the things we do in the afterlife still?
> 
> Doc


Well they reckon that ghost, spirits, apparitions (whatever we choose to call them) are the souls of beings that have not passed on "into the light" (sorry to be clich&#233;d but I didn't know how else to put it). These spirits either can not, or simply choose not to crossover. 
Theories include, once you crossover completely (i.e., leave the physical world and then the spiritual world) you'd be judged for your actions in the physical life (I suppose similar to a heaven and hell scenario) and that "evil" spirits know what awaits them and choose not to "go into the light".
Another theory is that spirits have unfinished business (actually picked up upon in the film adaptation of Casper I believe!). And that spirits will 'move on' when they have done what they need to do. Whether that is to inform someone, reassure someone, apologise, get revenge or just cause chaos (in the form of a poltergeist "Noisy Ghost"). 
There's also a theory that they may quite literally like the physical world to a point where they don't wish to leave, even after death. This has nothing to do with what awaits them on the 'other side' they just simply like being spirits.
Another theory (if you're bored feel free to just skip read!) is that the spiritual world runs almost parallel with the physical world (although on different plains - there are numerous different spiritual plains). And that spirits continue a normal life and occasionally (usually through the use of a medium or a tremendous amount of strength on behalf of the spirit) the two plains; spiritual and physical, kind of come together...sometimes for a moment sometimes longer. When you see people sitting round a table going "is there anybody there?" they are requesting that a spirit uses their combined energy to manifest in any form...light anomaly, a sound, ecto plasma, an apparition or possession. Of course, the spirit has to want to show itself...that's why thee isn't a lot of credibility to most mediums...something always happens. If a bunch of 'liberal' un-washed student types were sitting around a Ouija board asking you (imagine you are a spirit btw.) to show yourself...would you really be bothered? Just so these people get a little shock and something to talk about over a pint!?

Anyway, there a more theories on the spirit world than I could ever list here, or could ever learn to be honest. 
A couple of things to think about. Why doesn't the spirit of a serial killer (for example) kill other spirits on the same spiritual plain?
And why do you never see a ghost having a cigarette?

Peace!

----------


## Doc

Well it is believed that the men who were a part of the USS Hornet just loved their job so much, even those who left the service and lived on normal civilian lives, that their spirits just refuse to move on, prefer to stay and help maintain that ship. I think it's pretty amazing if you ask me. I want what Pachipro's take on all of this is?

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Pachipro

> I want what Pachipro's take on all of this is?


smoke gave a very good answer Doc. I have a little to add and will post it in a day or two when I have a little more time.

----------


## Thor

> Why do people die? really think about it? 
> 
> you grown up, studie all your life, get a wife/husband, make children, work hard... and then YOU DIE....
> 
> why cant people get 200 years old or something like that?


Why were we ******* born? It's a great honor to die, and move onto the next plane of existence, don't you think? It's selfish to think that living 70-100 years isn't enough. What about domestic cats, and dogs? I'm sure they'd like to live as long as humans do. Our bodys just get too weak to function properly, and we either catch a disease, bodys stop functioning, or get killed.
It sucks, but it's...LIFE!

----------


## Dutch Baka

mm life doesnt sucks for me, i mean i have a beautifull fiancee, my future looks good, and im learning from my life, i enjoy.....

just i wonder Why? why do we die, why do we get an average age of 70-87??? ( please say when im wrong ) our body is getting stronger, more medication comming up ( desease also if you ask me) people are living longer then 100 years ago... i think in the future, maybe next 50 year we will be able to have an average of 80-100 at least!!!!

im not afraid of dying btw, just im afraid i didnt do enough, thats why im working my ass off now! i know i will die, and i know my mind will come in a good place ( at least i hope)

----------


## Thor

I just killed this baby chipmunk on accident, I rode my bike over it accidently. See, if I wasn't there it wouldn't have died so soon. Do you know what I mean?

----------


## Dutch Baka

what do you know more about life and death then me Thor, seems like you know much about it, the way you talk !!!!!!

seems you dont understand this thread or something maybe.... :Doubt:

----------


## Thor

I wasn't commenting on any of your posts, dutch_baka.
Since you brought up knowing about death, I'll mention some of my fun times. I'm not bragging, or trying to demean what has happened to other jREF members.
My 4 good friend died in a car accident with a high school friend while drunk going something like 80-90 MPH. That was June 9th, 2003. I don't want to think of it anymore, so yeah thats my expierence with "death". ZING last post in this thread for me.

----------


## Doc

> smoke gave a very good answer Doc. I have a little to add and will post it in a day or two when I have a little more time.


Actually I think Smoke made a great answer to the question. My props to him.  :Cool:  I was just saying I wonder what you think about it since you make such interesting posts about life after death that's all.  :Cool:  

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Pachipro

> Well it is believed that the men who were a part of the USS Hornet just loved their job so much, even those who left the service and lived on normal civilian lives, that their spirits just refuse to move on, prefer to stay and help maintain that ship. I think it's pretty amazing if you ask me. I want what Pachipro's take on all of this is?


Although smoke listed a few good theories that are out there, There are a couple of other areas of thinking on this and smoke just touched on it.

It is said in some circles that when one moves on to the after-life one is allowed to relive, or go back to, certain areas of their previous life that they would like to revisit. Now, if this is in a parallell dimension or universe, (and scientists have mathematically proved the existance of some 10 dimensions), this dimension they are visiting or reliving, may be bleeding over into this dimension. Remember energy cannot be destroyed. It only takes another form. Maybe the same form in another dimension. Thus, even though the USS Hornet may one day be destroyed for example, the energy that was once the USS Hornet still exists and can never be destroyed. Therefore, these "ghosts" as we like to call them, are actually reliving parts of their lives and sometimes we get to see it.

It is also said that every single moment of life, since it is energy, is "recorded" and some areas of this planet, like battlefields or the USS Hornet, have strong enough fields of energy within them that allow this "recording" to be replayed time and time again. It seems that in places where there was a large loss of life, or sudden death, this is more common due to the energy released. Therefore, those of us in the physical world can then "see" parts of this recording being played out. We are not actually seeing ghosts, per se, just a replaying of what already took place.

Does anyone know if any ghosts are seen in Hiroshima or Nagasaki? It would seem to me there would be many because, based on the above theory, death came suddenly to thousands so there should be some cases of ghosts being see.

----------


## Doc

You know I'm glad you touched that ponint Pachipro about the whole recording thing. You see I too believe that there is such a thing. For example the house that my Mother grew up in is haunted, or so that's what my folks think. They think that my Grandfather still lives there even though he's been dead for over almost 15 years. Personally I think it's just a recording of him with his time being spent there. You see he built that house, and really loved it. I think the so called ghosts that my parents think are there, is really the recording of my Grandfather going through his normal routines because he put so much into that house. For example the people who live in the house now (we rent it out) say that every morning they hear somebody making coffee in the kitchen, and stirring it in a mug. However, nobody is there when they come into the kitchen. I personally think it's just a recording, what do you think?

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Allyyu

who knows why ?! Maybe we need some religions.Nobody can tell us the truth.God knows.Nature knows.We understand death for the first time when he puts his hand upon one whom we love.

----------


## Allyyu

> but how boring would live be, when you know you wont die? if you look at this life, you can die tommorow so life your life to the fullest, but when you are immortal, how can you enjoy to the fullest? 
> 
> i think this life, as other people say, has a good balance!!! of life and death, sick and health, war and peace,, ying and yang


If you have your goal of life how would you feel boring.You said it .There are some balances of this world.So people have different ideas.We are all creatures on the earth.What we should do is live better this life at the same time enjoy it .

----------


## InnerVision

Question :
Why do people die?

Answer :
'Life' is the Only Single Cuasative agent of Death.

----------


## Martialartsnovice

Death is a part of life, as uncontrollable as taxes and rain. So I say death to taxes

----------


## InnerVision

> 'Life' is the Only Single Cuasative agent of Death.


_As there could have been no Death if therez No Life,_ in other words , _Death is there Only if Life is here in the first place_.
>>> Then , mathematically, does it go to prove that those who do not want to Die should not Live( or are not living >>> so, in need of gettin' a life) in the first place. ?? >>> Still, in other words,are those who do not want to die not or be immortal actually 'Living' in the first place (or they think so) ??? Just wondering !

('tis linked to q. 10 thread aswell :) )

----------


## Anchyyy

> Why do people die? really think about it? 
> 
> you grown up, studie all your life, get a wife/husband, make children, work hard... and then YOU DIE....
> 
> why cant people get 200 years old or something like that?


I think it is normal to die, but at the other point it is sad when someone you love dies, you feel the pain of loosing him, but deep inside you know he just had to go...  :Sou ka:  At least thats my opinion.  :Relieved:

----------


## smoke

> Actually I think Smoke made a great answer to the question. My props to him.


You're making me blush.

----------


## Dutch Baka

mm i was just thinking... but i dont want to start a new thread about it...

how wouldyou like to die???

----------


## Ma Cherie

Ummmm............I've thought about it at one point or another. Oh DB you asked a disturbing question.  :Blush:

----------


## Dutch Baka

I know... ( im 20 and think about how i want to die... thats pretty disturbing.... )

well i always said i dont want to die in bed, but now i think i getting maried, and almost sure i will ( HOPE) to get kids some day,,, i think dying in bed peacefull when im like 70-80 .. i think that would be fair, to my wife, children.... more then i die in an airplane crash or something.

this friday there was a man on my work, that didnt feel good, always he is healthy, but this time he was just really sleepy, so he went home, fell asleep in the evening.. and yeah.. he just didnt woke up... its just so said.. and strange somebody die like that!!!

----------


## smoke

I think realistically i'd like to go out quickly and painlessly...but part of me would like to go out in a blaze of glory or p1ssing off as many people as possible when i do!

I think you might have to be careful when going into this area...I know JREF have certain policies about this sort of stuff (there was a post on suicide a little while ago).

----------


## Martialartsnovice

I guess the ways people wish to live, and hope to leave this world, dont always go as planned. I want to live to been a 100, then die peacefully. Hoping I see my grandchildren, and thier children. Wishful thinking, but I can dream

----------


## xeo4d

For me the matter on how I would like to die is overshadowed by how I would like to live. Death is personal, it is only for you. You can have a painful or painless death and the outcome is still death. But how we live up to our moment of death is what defines us. Living each day like there is no tommorow is a good start. Because the most painful death is not physical, but rather a death with regrets. For me I would like to die as the saying goes 'with my boots still on'.

----------


## smurf

For me death is just one of those things that you have to deal with. Sure its sad when someone or something dies but its just part of the natrual cycle. I mean imagine if we didn't die... The world would be over run with creatures. 
:) :hat: :)  :Japanese:  :)  :Eek2:   :Uzi:   :Mad:  :)  :Eek:  :)  :Chinese:   :Embarassedlaugh:   :Wallbash:

----------


## Martialartsnovice

Imagine If no one died, What would the world be like then

----------


## Mars Man

What more can I say? You kind, philosophical, and just down-right wonderful people have just about said it all. 

I'd agree that you have to go for the life you've got. Live it up, and enjoy. Yet, I feel that human society has been overly hush-hush about the topic of death. We should be more open, and comfortable with talking about all the facts of life. 

I have no information on life after death and don't really think anyone does. I have reason to understand that there are paranormal phenomena and occurances, and there may well be some sort of 'spiritual' (as opposed to physical) but reason that nobody really knows nor understands, just what that may be. 

'Life after death' seems to be a result of 'survival instinct' in higher intellect. When the brain disperses, that whole is gone--all the parts are all over the place, although there may still be correlated spins as quantum laws suggest. The religious folks from way back have tried to deal with that but many details known today had not been known by them, so there is no real need to put faith in their ideas. 

I wouldn't mind living for a long time, but the system seems to say it's not a good idea. I'd rather go in a flash, or peacefully while still moveable. I do not want to be in 'the home'. From my experience with a car crash ( and I feel for those who have lost friends in car crashes) when the mind goes down, nothing of the experience remains--no fear of the moment, no recall of the feeling, no knowledge of existence. 

BUT, let's live everyone !! Let's be positive-minded, and look ahead !! Let's enjoy life !!

----------


## Kinsao

I wish I could know why people die.... there are lots of things to say, and my brain is tired!  :Sad: 

When I die, I want to die quickly, I mean without pain. That's normal, I think! I would say, to be shot through the head. But of course, maybe that's not without a lot of pain, too.  :Worried:  I don't want to live to be old. I don't care when I die - any time will do.  :Relieved:  But I want to enjoy my life as long as possible too, even if I live to 80 years old! 




> let's live everyone !! Let's be positive-minded, and look ahead !! Let's enjoy life !!


Hear hear!  :Yeahh:   :Smiling:   :Joyful:

----------


## ax

> Imagine If no one died, What would the world be like then


It would be like John Lennon.

ax

----------


## Clawn

On the topic of living longer...Scientists have developed a drug that will cause cells to deteriate slower, aka longer life. For example, when tested on flies(whose normal life span is 9 days), their life span increased to an average of two months(about 600%). If this drug could be put to human use, an average lifespan of 500 years could be attained. But why in the world would anyone live for *500 YEARS?!?!* As it is, the average human life span has already increased twofold since the Middle Ages. Already, the human race has become a plague unto itself, kind of like a man bitten by a cobra on the arm, the appendage is now more of a hinderance than anything. Therefore, he must amputate it if he wants to live, unless he recieves medicine in enough time. Unfortunately, the threat of overpopulation has no medicine. Only something like killing off billions of people would be able to preserve balance. But we value those human lives, so we cannot destroy them. So, in the end, we will end up, literaly, killing ourselves.

And because I feel like it, I will give you a little known fact, more humans are alive today than the amount of humans that have ever died.

As to life after death, I believe there is. I am also open to a theory that I have created, life before life. Imagine, for a second, that your entity, your soul, has always been and always will be. That you have lived an infintite number of lives in an infinite number of bodies in an infinie number of universes, and you always will be. I'm talking about being fish, dogs, alien species, etc. forever and wherever you might appear. With no knowledge of past lives whatsoever. 

As for death, it is needed, it is unavoidable, and, in the right quantities, can be like steroids for an ecosystem.

----------


## Mycernius

The world getting more populous, the answer is Soylent green  :Sou ka:

----------


## BeNe

our body is too complicated to get 200 years old and more... Its a pitty  :Relieved:  
bacteria are defined as immortal. because of the cell division they clone theirselves, it would be interesting if a bacterium had consciousness and could talk...

----------


## kostaki

according to the hewbrew history (or the bible) people lived up to 300 years. this was happening a couple of thousand years ago. well.... what happened? seems they didn't have philosophy or science. but that's ok.. what do we know now?

For carbon-cycle beings, our bodies wear down over time... your welcome.
for us, we last several "decades" other animals have their own life-span.
which brings me to this man-made invention called "time" coupled with evolution or something. 

why do elephants, sharks, turtles live longer than us? why do we live longer than cats or dogs? does it matter?
it can be interesting if your interested.
obviously we are products of our environment, nothing more.
what's interesting is, will yours or my death be painful or not.

live your life now, experience all this crazy planet has to offer (in moderation). laugh at the silly laws, but don't get in trouble. death will come one day, but enjoy the now if you may.

----------


## Mars Man

> live your life now, experience all this crazy planet has to offer (in moderation). laugh at the silly laws, but don't get in trouble. death will come one day, but enjoy the now if you may.


  :Cool:  I like that poetic touch  :Smiling:

----------


## Martialartsnovice

I guess its a mystery.

----------


## klepman_1971

hey dutch baka,
remember me, edgar from amsterdam
so ur in KOBE now??? hope u enjoy japan as i would, anny way to give a short answer on ur story, a human body isnt cappable to live that long(evolution) a long time ago men could live up to 20 or 30 years, now with our technology and science we are able to live a bit longer, some people even live up to a 115 years.
scientist predicts that human body can with a litle help from science and nature live up to 150 till 200 years but thats in the far future from now.

greets and respect from amsterdam
ps i am going to japan from 29 of sept till 23 of okt. so maybe just maybe i will be in the nabourhood, will keep ya informed ok.
hope you do well in KOBE.

----------


## Martialartsnovice

Imagine a world without death.

Gas Prices would Be horrendous, Cities would be super crowded, and Gengis Khan, Hitler and all the other tyrants would form a super government. The world's population wouldnt be able to feed itself. But this is just a thought,

----------


## Martialartsnovice

What is Life without Death.

Think of Death as a way of reminding us not to squander our time on earth.

----------


## shadowcatcher

The answer to why we die is in the bible. 




> according to the hewbrew history (or the bible) people lived up to 300 years. this was happening a couple of thousand years ago. well.... what happened?


 Kostaki point is valid. People used to live much longer then we do today. However in the book of Psalms chapter 90 it also brings out that our days would 80 years give or take a few. Of course who would want to live forever in this world.

----------


## Martialartsnovice

As others have said, live life to the fullest, and in teh ever famous latin phrase
CARPE DEIUM.

----------


## kumo

> People used to live much longer then we do today.


Really? I was under the impression that people rarely reached 40 years of age until about a hundred years ago. That is only if we take _reality_ into account, of course.

----------


## Frank D. White

Quality of life is something to concider along with age. Getting old is not always pleasant. Some people wake up in horrible pain everyday. Some are not able to even get out of bed or use their limbs. Many are hooked to machines that sustain their lives, but at what cost? If a person lives long enough, chances are their quality of life will lessen to the point that death will be welcomed with open arms. Quality is more important then a year number I feel.

Frank

----------


## Sensuikan San

> What is Life without Death.
> 
> Think of Death as a way of reminding us not to squander our time on earth.


How true that is! Damned good quote!




> Quality of life is something to concider along with age. Getting old is not always pleasant. Some people wake up in horrible pain everyday. Some are not able to even get out of bed or use their limbs. Many are hooked to machines that sustain their lives, but at what cost? If a person lives long enough, chances are their quality of life will lessen to the point that death will be welcomed with open arms. Quality is more important then a year number I feel.


Quite so! 

Frank is probably more aware of this than anyone else on the forum. He deals with it and sees it on a daily basis.

I feel that the above noted two posters have really come to grips in various ways with this whole question. We shouldn't truly be questioning _why_ people, or any living organism dies .... they just do .... !

To look at the issue in any other way, I feel, is leaning towards a yearning for immortality. Seeking the holy grail. Conquering the final barrier .... death itself!

I find this a little sad ... but _totally_ excusable and understandable. None of us_ wants_ to die ... *yet!*

But ... when is "yet" ?

I can no longer brag about being the oldest contributor to the forum  :Sad:  (..or should that be :) ? ) - there is a least one fine lady who can "give me" at least ten years ! Frank is snapping at my heels, and a few other geezers are "chompin' at the bit" in the wings !

I cannot speak for them of course, but I do feel that they might all agree with me in seconding Frank's statement.

For myself - I dunno about the others ... yes ... my body _does_ sometimes feel as if it's falling to bits! Yes ... _I do_ have aches and pains at least once a day, ... somewhere!

Yes ... I do feel that I can't do and/or achieve what I once could on a daily basis....

... but I ain't ready to go yet!

On the other hand ... one day ... I will be! That, I know!

I can imagine it, I can understand it. I can easily come to terms with, and accept it.

But, I'm 62. If you're 25, 30, 35 .... I wouldn't want you to feel that way.

But it will come.

In short .... don't worry too much about why people die. Just accept that we do.

_But make the most of it on the way there ...! You don't get a second shot!_

W

----------


## shadowcatcher

> Really? I was under the impression that people rarely reached 40 years of age until about a hundred years ago. That is only if we take reality into account, of course.


I realize that. If it weren't for the medical advances we probable would still be dieing at the ripe old age of 45. It's a good thing things have improved otherwise membership might be awful sparse.

I was agreeing with Kostaki's comment about people in the Hebrew scriptures. They seemed to live much longer then we do today. Like several hundred years longer. If they lived that long then, why don't we live that long today?

----------


## kumo

> I was agreeing with Kostaki's comment about people in the Hebrew scriptures. They seemed to live much longer then we do today. Like several hundred years longer. If they lived that long then, why don't we live that long today?


For the same reason that elves in Lord of the Rings used to live for hundreds of years and today's elves don't live that long.

----------


## shadowcatcher

> For the same reason that elves in Lord of the Rings used to live for hundreds of years and today's elves don't live that long.


But the Elves didn't die they got into their boats and floated away. So the question remains Why do we die?

----------


## kumo

> But the Elves didn't die they got into their boats and floated away. So the question remains Why do we die?



We die simply because our bodies can't support life anymore, be it because of some disease, Hayflick Limit, some serious accident, etc... I don't see any reason to take some sort of philosophical stance on this matter, as an universe where death exists is only a random result from the big bang between many other possibilities, we die merely because that's how living beings turned out to be. 
Saying anything more than this would be trying to give nature some kind of conscience (do I hear intelligent design?), which is completely unsupported by any kind of evidence whatsoever.

----------


## Clawn

> But the Elves didn't die they got into their boats and floated away. So the question remains Why do we die?


I'll tell you all simply:

1. The body becomes so weak that it is unable to function. (Most things wear with age)

2. Outside forces put the body in such a state that it can no longer support itself. (Like if you fall out a 20 story building onto pavement)

3. Lack of nutrients. (Starvation, 1/2 of illness)

4. Ailments. (Bacteria or viruses enter and invade the bodies and disrupt it to a point at which the body's life systems cannot be operated.)

5. Other. (Such as falling and cutting off the nerves from your brain to your heart)

I think I got most of the major (if a bit general) causes of death.

----------


## Doc

Do not forget that atoms also eventually give out too which attributes to death as well.

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## shadowcatcher

> Posted by Kumo
> we die merely because that's how living beings turned out to be.


So it sound like you accept the fact that we die just because that's the way thing are. We die because we always have.

Are you satisfied with that answer?

My opinion will differ from yours and I don't have a problem with that. I mean the world would be an awful boring place if we agreed on everything.

----------


## kumo

> So it sound like you accept the fact that we die just because that's the way thing are. We die because we always have.


That's not exactly what I said. To me the fact that we die is just a result from environmental pressure, physical laws and a bit of randomness. There's a big difference between accepting a *result* knowing what caused it and saying this "result was uncaused" (quite paradoxical..) or "that's the way things are".




> Are you satisfied with that answer?


Yes, quite a lot. And what would your answer be?




> My opinion will differ from yours and I don't have a problem with that. I mean the world would be an awful boring place if we agreed on everything.


I agree! Now the world has just become a bit more boring :Laughing:

----------


## lost

> I think it is normal to die, but at the other point it is sad when someone you love dies, you feel the pain of loosing him, but deep inside you know he just had to go...  At least thats my opinion.


to add to that...my opinion....when a person you love die, it does make you stronger. and if there is no death, there is no memories...honestly, yeah you remember all these fun times you have with the people around you but it's not as strong as the memories that you spent with the person that has past away. i dunno, this is how i feel right now...all i can say is that i believed the person that died is in peace.


hummm....i answered that q the other day. i wanna die peacful and painless. hehehe...but when it's time to go, it is time to go.

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

People die because our bodys wear out eventually, and to be honest i don't really want to live forever anyways  :Relieved:  . Come to think of it i think 60yrs old is a good age to die because 

a. Its enough time to live a full filling life, get married or find love, raise kids and be a grandparent and all the rest.
b. After 60yrs old you can expect to start going senile/incontinent/arthiritus(sp?) or get other old age related issues, life isn't really that enjoyable after 60yrs old- your too old to shag(well for most people anyways), you have a wrinkle problem, acheing joints, buckled knee's, forgetful memory, you moan alot about the youth of today and swear you were never like them, "in the good old days", your offspring wants to move you into an old peoples home so they can turn your room into a pool table room, people start asking about inheritance and how long you've got left to go, and well...Loads of other things...

As long as i get to do what i want to do and acheive in life, i don't mind when i die as long as i don't get over 60  :Blush:  .

----------


## Anchyyy

> to add to that...my opinion....when a person you love die, it does make you stronger. and if there is no death, there is no memories...honestly, yeah you remember all these fun times you have with the people around you but it's not as strong as the memories that you spent with the person that has past away. i dunno, this is how i feel right now...all i can say is that i believed the person that died is in peace.


Agree. Recently my aunt died and i was really sad. I kept remembering her. Everything remembered me of her. It was awful. Now when some time passed i realized it's a good thing to remember her every now and then and that this should not be the reason to be sad.




> hummm....i answered that q the other day. i wanna die peacful and painless. hehehe...but when it's time to go, it is time to go.


Same here! :Poh:  Not that i fear the pain anyway.  :Relieved: 


Beside that i heard that people are often saying this: To live is to die.  :Sou ka:  
From the on point this is true. You live till your old and then you die. The final act of your life is death. But then again if people would always think of death, fear it, they wouldn't be able to enjoy the life like they should.

----------


## Reiku

Why do we die?

Two reasons:

1: Becuse we have sex.

2: Because it makes life more interesting.


Species that reproduce asexually through cell division basicly "clone" themselves, so they cannot really be said to die untill all the copies are wiped out. Howerver this is bland and boring and prevents any genetic improvement whatsoever...

...luckily for us, humans get to reproduce _sexually_. (some of us anyway)

Sexual reproduction allows a mixing and scrambling of two creature's DNA--creating new and different combinations, which adds variety and provides the driving force behind the process of evolution.

It's also a lot of fun.

However, since the evolutionary process is constantly refining species, it is nesecary for the old versions to go away--not unlike what happens with outdated technology.

You invent an abacus, but then a calculator comes along--at first they co-exist, since the calculator is fast and heavy and the abacus is slow and portable they occupy different evolutionary niches...

...but then calculators begin to mutate...

...they start getting smaller, more compact--and pretty soon they are in direct competition with the abacus for survival.

Since the calculator is now both faster _and_ more portable than the abacus, it becomes more desireable, and begins to reproduce faster--as the abacus slowly dies out.

Basicly it is a process of improvement through experience.

You take what you already have, tinker around until you have something better, and then replace the outdated, inferior version so you can move on to the next step.

Imagine if you stopped learning how to move your body after discovering how to crawl.

You would never stand, never walk, never run, and never even concieve of dancing.

Since we are all posting here, it is reasonable to expect we all have some understanding of how to use a computer...

...have you ever learned, or been taught, a better way to do something on the computer?

Imagine if you never learned how to bookmark web pages--and had to remember and type the full adress in each time. Think of all the web sites you visited in your life--each one having a link or a referance that allowed you to find the next page you visited.

If you had been limited by your own memory, would you ever have made it far enough through the internet to even find this forum?

And once retyping dies and is replaced by bookmarking, it makes it possible to discover keybord shortcuts--so now you can bookmark faster, increasing the distance into the net that you can travel.

It's like that--each new thing, be it a person, technology, idea or whatever--is a stepping stone to the next. But until we leave the first step behind and stand on the second one, we can never reach the third.

That is why we die.

Every second we exist is a test to prove our continued value--when we are surpassed, we fade and are replaced, so we constantly strive to improve ourselves.

That is why we live.

----------


## DavidRojer

If you do study history then you will come to know that Before the time of Christ people has long ages like three to four hundred years.Gradually the life and age become shorter.What can i say about this but this is a hidden truth which can only be solved by God.

----------


## Mycernius

> If you do study history then you will come to know that Before the time of Christ people has long ages like three to four hundred years.


Well that just shows you have never studied history. Care to cite a credible source for that piece of inane BS?




> Gradually the life and age become shorter.What can i say about this but this is a hidden truth which can only be solved by God.


Oh dear, a christian with assertions. Care to provide evidence of your magic sky pixie? No, wait, you have none.

----------


## LeBrok

We die because we live.

Natural process of life will wear and tear our cells, destroying our DNA and repair system, culminating in organs failure, and our death. There are also good clues pointing to the fact that our life span is programmed in our DNA too. 
Why mice live 2 years, dogs 20, humans 80? At cellular level these 3 mammals are almost identical. Comparing mammals’ cells would not give you a clue why one will live 2 years, the other 80. So why things are this way? Well, it turns that longevity comes with development of offspring and making sure their future is secured. It takes only few months for young mouse to mature and few more months to learn everything from parents, to be successful and take care of new generations. It is much longer process in humans therefore nature found a way to extend human life to accommodate for this. Also there is no reason for nature to keep adults alive beyond that point and extend life span even farther. Obviously nature sees it as wasted food that could be used for next generation.
Just imagine that in our 20s, when we are young, strong with most vital strengths,10 generations of mice got fragile, wrinkled, old and died. Simple wear and tear, as cause of death, is not enough to explain various life spans of mammals. Most of an answer must be in DNA programing.
Let me tell you something, if blind evolution found a way to keep people live much longer than other mammals, it is only logical to conclude that human ingenuity can figure out how to live even longer or young forever. In future we'll update our DNA programing to version human2.0 to live our lives young and healthy to the end. Next updates to Human2.3 can make us not only young, but also beautiful, intelligent, kind forever. 
Once we achieve this point, the only natural form of death for humans will be euthanasia. You live few hundred years, seen everything, experienced everything, achieved as much as you could, finally got bored, will to live is gone, and you "pull the plug". I would say this is more dignified way to live and die for intelligent life form, isn't it? 

Take control Sapience, take control.

----------


## Mycernius

> Please read Genesis.


Why? It is as informative about death as Harry Potter.

----------


## himagain

Stars form and die. Planets form and die. Every plant and animal on earth has died or will die. Death is inevitable.
It is a natural law. Embrace your own time here, and gracefully accept death when it comes. Because it will!

----------


## Twilight

Everything must go, one of these scientific rules that I've known for so long; since I was little that I've forgotten the source. But anyway, with time and technology there is a chance we can slow the aging process.

----------


## Twilight

> Stars form and die. Planets form and die. Every plant and animal on earth has died or will die. Death is inevitable.
> It is a natural law. Embrace your own time here, and gracefully accept death when it comes. Because it will!


 Yes and maybe someday, who knows you might be a baby again, become a spirit helping out the current residents and comforting the children or there might be this chance that a heaven exists scientifically after all. The possibilities awaits in the afterlife.

----------


## Nobody1

Some people also die because they get murdered;

----------


## Tone

We die so our grandchildren can find enough food to feed our great-grandchildren.

----------


## Ike

Because you have to continue your voyage. You can't stay in elementary school forever.

----------

